# What is your CCW made of?



## Wandering Man

This poll is to find out what the gun you actually carry is made of.

I made this one multiple choice for those of you who carry BUGs.

WM


----------



## Baldy

Well my main carry is steel but my bug is a poly.


----------



## Mike Barham

My fighting pistols of choice - Glocks for primary, KelTecs for secondary - are all polymer guns.


----------



## john doe.

I'm like Mike. Glock and Kel-Tec.


----------



## TOF

Given that we have a Cougar trying to settle down in our neighborhood my current carry is a Winchester Model 88 in .308.

Normaly it is my M&P40 Plastic and Steel.

:smt1099


----------



## James NM

For me, it's all plastic all the time.


----------



## tanman

plastic on duty, steel off duty and if i carry a secondary it has to be the baby glock 27


----------



## P97

Polymer frame and Steel Slide. Ruger KP97


----------



## KingAirDriver

I rotate between my HK USPc 9 and XD-9sc, but the XD will soon be replaced with a Glock. I, too, have a KelTec P3AT when I need something small.


----------



## PhilR.

Two poly's, two all-steel auto's, and one aluminum-framed snubbie.

PhilR.


----------



## polyguy

My name answers this poll. In 9mm of course.


----------



## rman

Had to check all 3 - because I have several that I carry. (usually not all at once!)


----------



## CoastieN70

Colt Combat Commander and Seecamp LWS32 b/u. All steel


----------



## Guest

More than one also.


----------



## JimmySays

Glock, Kahr & Kel-Tec


----------



## Old Padawan

4 1/4" Colt 1911.


----------



## js

Kimber Pro CDP II


----------



## Quiet

I'm another Glock & Kel-Tec guy.

Guess I need to diversify. :smt082


----------



## spacedoggy

I don't know about the rest of you but my CCW is made of paper, ink, photo of my face and laminating sheet. You all need to visit me on Planet Zeon and get your act together.


----------



## Wandering Man

spacedoggy said:


> I don't know about the rest of you but my CCW is made of paper, ink, photo of my face and laminating sheet. You all need to visit me on Planet Zeon and get your act together.


I thought Planet Zeon issued a CHL.

CCW's are usually concealed carry weapons, unless you have the new Compressed Cardboard kind. :mrgreen:

WM


----------



## K Bob

Heavy metal springfield 1911


----------



## Airedale

I carry either a S&W wheelgun or a 1911 all the time. I voted steel.
Dave


----------



## tekarra

Has to have a metal frame, steel or aluminium.


----------



## denfoote

*Steel. Classic steel.*




























Stirred, not shaken. It bruises the vermouth.


----------



## tanman

les baer all steel and heavy as hell compared to my G27


----------



## teknoid

Depends. I've been carrying an all steel Cougar, most of the time. That's mostly because I like the holster I have for it better (UBG Canute). Sometimes I carry my M&P, though. I don't know that I have a huge preference for either.


----------



## stormbringerr

*ccw*

my carry gun is stainless steel slide and aluminum alloy frame w/rubber grips. all nitron black in color.9mm sig p239


----------



## JeffWard

Plastic Fantastics here... depending on the size of my pockets...

XD 45
Kahr PM40


----------



## spacedoggy

spacedoggy said:


> I don't know about the rest of you but my CCW is made of paper, ink, photo of my face and laminating sheet. You all need to visit me on Planet Zeon and get your act together.


Now I know what your talking about. I carry a 38 spec with pocket holster in my right front pocket. I wear 511 pants or shorts at all times. For my side arm it's been the Walther P99 C 9mm. I'm finding rust on my silde on the walther. This also happen to my Kel-Tec P11 so I had my son duracoat it but do not want that for Walther. I thinking about changing my primary again for a 45. Glocks are to fat and I sold my 30, but never rust and are the best. So I'm on the hunt again thinking about the parr carry with LDA in 45 or a small compact HK. I feel like a women sometimes I can never make up my mine. Have fun with that one. Might look at the Glock GAP45. That would be the answer if it's the right size.


----------



## spacedoggy

Airedale said:


> I carry either a S&W wheelgun or a 1911 all the time. I voted steel.
> Dave


On one of the gun shows this guy said most people who carry a 1911 carry a wheelgun snubnose in their pocket.


----------



## JeffWard

I guess they needed a backup for all the FTFs... hahaha

Kidding.

My new BUG to my XD? Is a smaller XD.

JW


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I these days carry one of two. 1st being a Para LTC that has alloy frame or my Officers model Colt Mk IV That one of course is all steel. With the winter months upon us I can carry a full size 1911 but don't do that enough to say it's really in my rotation. That would be my somewhat modified Springfield Gov. my Truck gun is a S&W 40VE..It's poly pf course but it usually always stays in the truck if needed/


----------



## LoneWolf

I carry a para commander but have an M9 for the vehicle.... :smt083 ..... But I'd like to get a wheel gun for back up, just haven't found one I truly like yet.


----------



## cupsz71

My new Beretta 92FS 9mm is what I'm pretty sure is a mixture of both poly & steel.

ahhh coffee real good today:drinkers:


----------



## Don357

It depends on which one I carry. most of the time I carry an EAA Witness Compact Polymer .45. Polymer frame w/steel insert and steel slide. The other is my TZ99 9mm Aloy frame and slide. My wife carrys a Kel-Tec P-11. P for plastic.LOL


----------



## Dsig1

I carry my XD 9 primarily. For ultra conceal it's my Kel Tec P3AT.


----------



## libertyrules

I've actually only carried it from my truck to my trailer - just got my CCW today...but my gun is a stainless steel S&W 649 .357 mag wheelgun. Yeah, it's on the heavy side, but if the shooting starts, I doubt I'll notice the extra few ounces - 25.5 oz, loaded.


----------



## Squeeze1off

Glock 36 in a Cross Breed as primary, P3AT in a pocket or pop-up as BUG.
All poly.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy

Polymer frame, tennifer-treated steel slide/barrel assembly. And of course, some lead in the magazine.


----------



## taggart

*Other...*

Candy hearts and lemon drops all melted together into sweet, deadly goodness.:mrgreen:
BTW, I've been drinking the same coffee as Cupsz71.


----------



## Thunderhawk

one steel and two poly...


----------



## grey-wolf

I carry a Px4 in .40 in a Beretta mini high ride with thumb break. Works well for me.


----------



## SuckLead

Depends. The gun I usually carry now is polymer. But I can sometimes be caught with my Bersa, which is aluminum and steel (I think. I haven't actually looked at this gun in months, to be fair), and I also pack the Sig with me sometimes, also aluminum and steel.


----------



## TampaSsgt

I carry either my Colt Combat Commander in .45 acp, or my Smith & Wesson Model 66, 2.5" roundbutt .357 Mag. in stainless steel.

In both cases .... Steel :smt023


----------



## tekhead1219

Primary carry is an Witness P .45, secondary is a Bersa Thunder .380


----------



## Todd

I responded to the poll way back, but never the thread. 

Plastic. Used to carry an XD40 Service. Downsized to an XD9SC. Kel Tec P3AT as BUG or primary when my clothing doesn't allow for the larger guns.


----------



## RevDerb

spacedoggy said:


> I don't know about the rest of you but my CCW is made of paper, ink, photo of my face and laminating sheet. You all need to visit me on Planet Zeon and get your act together.


That was going to be my basic response as well but I'm about a week away from receiving it so I guess I'll have to wait to respond with actual details.
:buttkick:


----------



## Playboy Penguin

I chose steel and polymer. I sometimes carry all steel and I sometimes carry steel/polymer combos. I have rid myself of all my aluminum framed guns.


----------



## Wandering Man

Playboy Penguin said:


> I chose steel and polymer. I sometimes carry all steel and I sometimes carry steel/polymer combos. I have rid myself of all my aluminum framed guns.




Looks like we got another Cowboy Action Shooter!

What do you shoot at the matches?

WM


----------



## Playboy Penguin

> Looks like we got another Cowboy Action Shooter!
> 
> What do you shoot at the matches?


I actually do not shoot anymore. I got into it but then, unfortunately, discovered paintball.

When I did shoot I used a matched set of Uberti .45colt revolvers with customized grips.


----------



## Concealed45_1911

Laminated Red and whie cardboard.............Oh, you mean the gun ? Oh thats polished Stainless.


----------



## Playboy Penguin

> .Oh, you mean the gun ? Oh thats polished Stainless.


You don't happen to carry that sweet Springer Loaded Ultra Compact you have as your avatar do you?


----------



## Wandering Man

Playboy Penguin said:


> I actually do not shoot anymore. I got into it but then, unfortunately, discovered paintball.
> 
> When I did shoot I used a matched set of Uberti .45colt revolvers with customized grips.


Nice looking guns.

Hmmm ...

... so you'd rather shoot at people than steel? :mrgreen:

WM


----------



## Concealed45_1911

Yup, thats my Carry gun in the Avatar


----------



## Playboy Penguin

> Yup, thats my Carry gun in the Avatar


Those are uber-sweet. I have the Springer Loaded Champion. My current micro-1911 is the Para Ordnance Slim Hawg but I am considering getting the Springer Ultra like you have to takes it's place in the rotation.


----------



## bill5074

Primary carry is Sig P250, Polymer and secondary is Kimber Ultra CDP II in 
.45 ACP, Steel. :smt023


----------



## RevDerb

Glock 36 (Polymer/steel) with BT380 (steel) BUG.:smt083


----------



## khegglie

rman said:


> Had to check all 3 - because I have several that I carry. (usually not all at once!)


That right!! Like he said!


----------



## Growler67

My SiG P228 is an alluminum alloy frame and my SiG SP2022 is a polymer.


----------



## medicden

Poly, H&k USP C 40.:smt023


----------



## alloy

cold blue steel.


----------



## medicden

I agree all poly, all the time.


----------



## oak1971

I prefer a large hunk of steel. 4'' Ruger Security Six w/ +p 38 special. I am looking into a Sig 232 after my P220 Elite Stainless is paid off.


----------



## usmamg

mini UZI----I wish
XD9


----------



## oak1971

Argh! someone bought the used Sig 232 I wanted.


----------



## Double0

a polymer soon hopefully


----------



## buck32

Paper card laminated.:smt082:anim_lol:


----------



## lovain1932

SA 1911 loaded


----------



## BT2Flip

XD45 

STEEL & POLYMERS brokenimage


----------



## stetson

Pair of glocks made out of polymer ,love the weight and the feel of the pistol. When I get
into the using my 1911 or my revolvers 357,44spl they are made out of metal and I tend not to carry in hot weather and not for long periods due to the weight.Doesn't mean I don't like them any less but health conditions don't allow me to haul them around all day.


----------



## lovain1932

I carry poly and keep the metal at the house


----------



## meanmachine1961

Carry a Glock 17 during jacket and coat season and a Taurus Pt111 Millenium Pro during the warmer months.


----------

